# hello from upstate ny



## hazed_shaman (Nov 9, 2011)

What's up guys and gals! names Nate but you can just call me haze. From a town in upstate ny. If u love the snow this is the place for you.. lol. In 2003 I started caring and raising for mantids. My fisrt species was paradoxa or ghost mantis. I purchased them from yen back when everyone was using petbugs.com. I started a good sized breeding project in late summer of 2003 and had great success. Feeling I had the hang of things... hahah no pun intended I broadend my collection with some budwings and deads leafs. Being more interested in the more cryptic looking of mantids I was looking for a new spieces. That's when I came acrost the idolomantis diabolica. I spent 7 months doing research and experiments to make the proper cage and environment in order to successful care for this, at the time, fairly new species to the hobby. Finallly after feeling I was ready to take on a challenge I looked into nymphs. At the time they were only available in europe and not many places were producing a strong supply. I cam into contact with this one man who other wise seemed very repuatable. My mistake.... I worked all summer and sent him what little I had saved up for 12 idolo nymphs. Shortly after contact was lost and I never recived my nymphs  In 2007 I had 2 go 2 college so I was forced 2 sell what I had worked so hard 2 build....  . After getting my associates degree I felt like I needed a break from the daily herding of sheep so I entered the work force. All the time slowly building myself up back 2 where I was. As of now i own 1.1 bearded dragon 1.2 ball pythons(1female pinstripe, 1 male het albino, 1 male pastel) 0.1 madagascar giant day gecko and for my invert collection which is having amazing results 8 idolos( 3 L3, 5 L2) 3 heterochaete(which are growing like weeds).... ps thanks again chrisp. I know this is suppose 2 be about me but chrisp is a very upstanding guy. Threw some freebies in with the idolos and is even helping with a roach colony im trying 2 build. A f¥£kin plus man. If you ever have any hesitations about dealing with him, put them in the back of your mind and forget it. Very trustworthy! Hopes for the future are the finally successfully rasie and breed idolomantis diabolica and heterochaete, as wellas to expand on my collection into some of the even rarer species. I have in the works and im slowly accomplishing my goal of creating and exotic sanctuary. I always hated walking into a pet store and seeing some city kid or uninformed person of any sort purchasing an exotic with out relizing the extensive care they require and also the size in which some species grow. Not only will we be providing more permante stable homes for exotics of all shapes sizes and species we will be trying 2 rehome those that always deserve a second chance. Interests are carnivorous plants,entomology, herpetology,botony(in general), astrology and celtic shamanism to name a few. O almost forgot! Im am going to be starting college again in the fall of 2012 and I will be work towards my zoology major.

Hope this answers any question you've had about me. Feel free to ask any yourself. Have a good day and I hope to be able to bring insiteful yet informative information to who ever needs it.

Hãžę


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 9, 2011)

1.1? 1.2?


----------



## ismart (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice intro! Welcome!


----------



## Termite48 (Nov 9, 2011)

Haze: Now I feel like I know you are little. Otherwise I was wondering about your identitly since I have never seen you here on the forum. We have some similar background. I also obtained an AA and then after some disruptions and life's callings, went on to the University system here in CA and was a Zoology major for a time, with emphasis toward getting into Dental School at Loma Linda. I did not succeed in all those goals I had, but here I am trying to get started with Idolos and am sitting on two overdue oothecae. Good luck to you in your endeavors with all the critters and with your education. I will be sending you your ooth this morning.

Rich


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 9, 2011)

1.1 is 1 female 1 male and 1.2 is 1 female 2 males. Yeh it definately get frustrating after a while. I would have logged in under my reaally old username but I can't even seem 2 remember the email....  thanks for the welcomes everyone. Hibiscus I memeber you from way back. I think at the time u were rly into orchids. Has that changed at all?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ!


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice always wanted 2 be welcomed in az. Might have 2 go down sometime and get some cacti


----------



## minard734 (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome from SC!


----------



## gripen (Nov 9, 2011)

welcome!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ohh, thank you, haze. I've seen people use numbers like that lately, and I'm always confused.


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 9, 2011)

sometime people can be confusing though when they use numbers like that. some people put male first and females second. I and alot of others who i talk to put females first, cause you ladies know how important you are. if you see a 1.2.3 then itll be females males then unknown. when you getting into diffrent morphs it turn into one h3ll of a mess. you have stuff like 1p,1ps.2n,3k.5f,4h.. same thing females first males second unknows last always look for the periods. a comma will show the continuation of whatever they are trying to sell or what is in thier collection.


----------



## Rick (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## hazed_shaman (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks for all the welcomes everyone! feels good to be back btw.... lol


----------

